# Lavender alternatives?



## Bethxxxx (Nov 20, 2006)

I really despise the scent of lavender, but I'm looking for something with similar calming effects. Anyone know of something different I might be able to try?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 22, 2006)

Roman chamomile is very relaxing. Jasmine is also very soothing. Neroli is another of my favorites that you might like to use in place of lavender, which i also dislike.


----------



## nikki (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't care for lavender much either, but sometimes I don't mind it blended with something else like peppermint


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 20, 2007)

I only like the lavender eo from aura cacia cause for some reason the others smell horrible to me


----------



## Emily Klesick (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I would try Aura Cacia Lavendar e.o.! I don't like other lavendar scents either, but this one is awesome.


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ive never tried that one - I'll have to check it out.


----------

